# Corsair mockup



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

As most of you know, I have been preparing for another presentation at the museum where I volunteer. This month it is Iwo Jima and the F4U corsair. When Vought came up with the design for the Corsair, they built a full scale model out of plywood to show the Navy officials! Here is a shot of the mockup.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Now _that_ would make a grand lawn ornament! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree, although I somehow think neither of our wives would appreciate it.  Nice new siggy pic, BTW.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, she'd get used to it. 



evangilder said:


> Nice new siggy pic, BTW.


Thanks. Maybe I'm overdoing the roundel thing, what with the avatar and all.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

Nah, it's fine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pic evan 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

It was out of one of the squadron signal books, the F4U Corsair In Action. They have some great pictures in their books.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

Imagine if the finished Corsairs was wood...not ENTIRELY suitable for carrier ops!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2005)

But you would float if you landed in the water.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2005)

And if you crashed you could use the wood from the body to start a fire


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

loving the siggy skimmer.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

*What* did you just call me?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)




----------

